# Forum Contacts & Links Timber, Tools & Hardware Suppliers  Sydney Tool Shop

## Trevy

Have just been won over by the crew at FK Power Tools on Parramatta Road in Sydney. I used to go to the big chains beforehand, but the customer service here has pushed me over the line to be a loyal customer. FYI, there is a sale page on their site that they have some good deals, especially on Festool products, which I have been using a lot recently. 
Site: Power Tools Sydney

----------


## hilux_bondy

I buy online with sydneytools and can't complain at all. I will be doin a big order once I get the cash.   
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Uncle Bob

I get mine online from the USA at less than half the price locally.

----------


## hilux_bondy

Where do I buy from. Every time it look for makita Gear it works out abt the same but on warranty.   
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## paddyjoy

> I get mine online from the USA at less than half the price locally.

  Any particular sites you can recommend Bob?

----------


## Uncle Bob

> Any particular sites you can recommend Bob?

  Sure: Hardware Sales: Your Honda Power Equipment, DeWALT Power Tools, Makita Tools, FastCap Woodworking Tools, and Milwaukee Tools Online Hardware Store 
I ordered a combo from there on a Thursday night and the parcel was on my doorstep on Monday morning.
Just be aware of the 110 voltage thing though.

----------


## ChocDog

I can vouch for Bob's recommendation. Have used Hardware Sales a lot over the years. Great value and quick. I have a US shipping address setup with MyUS (free if you have an Amex card) which gives much better shipping rates. Plus allows you to also buy a combination of stuff from Hardware Sales and Amazon at the same time. Both normally have free shipping within the states, so you only need to buy the OS shipping from MyUS to Oz.

----------


## paddyjoy

How do you get around the 110v issue? 
Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk

----------


## ChocDog

I just never buy a mains supplied power tools from them. When i've needed a charger I just buy one locally.

----------


## justonething

> How do you get around the 110v issue? 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk

   Get a step down transformer from eBay. Just make sure the rating is high enough for the tool that you will be using it on.

----------


## phild01

> Get a step down transformer from eBay. Just make sure the rating is high enough for the tool that you will be using it on.

  Doubt lugging around a step down is worth the inconvenience!

----------


## justonething

> Doubt lugging around a step down is worth the inconvenience!

  Therefore the best tools to buy are cordless and they are the most likely tools I buy from the US. Occasionally I buy corded tools if I am not able to buy one that I'm happy with locally. For example, I bought a carpet shampoo machine after I couldn't find one locally in a price bracket that I want. I use it a couple of times a year. It has a very long lead so I hardly have to move the transformer. I wouldn't buy any corded tool that I use outdoors though.

----------

